# lecteur de carte mémoire pour iPod touch



## tantoillane (6 Août 2008)

Avec la fin du camera dock connector qui n'est plus supporté sur l'iPod touch, je ne peux plus mettre les photos de mon appareil sur l'iPod.
Sauf que j'ai vu il y a quelque temps un lecteur de carte mémoire qui pouvait se brancher sur l'iPod touch, il copie méchamment tout le contenu de la carte dans un dossier de l'iPod, on ne peut donc pas voir les photos sur l'iPod (sauf si on l'a jailbreaké et que l'on a mobielfinder par exemple), mais c'est une très bonne alternative aucamera dock connector.
Ce qui cloche : Je ne le retrouve plus, et mes recherches sur internet ne sont pas fructueuse car l'ami google me sort des mp3 qui lisent les carte mémoire, ou des conneries de ce genre :rateau:

Donc si quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver celà et mieux, si quelqu'un en a un et peut me conseiller, ce serait le mieux ! 

Merci, @+


----------



## tantoillane (8 Août 2008)

personne ?


----------

